# Train Depot Clock



## burgy49 (Jan 30, 2018)

I just purchased the plans for the Railroad Depot Clock, but the lights and sound components are unavailable from the company. Does anyone know where these can be purchased?


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

can ya give us a link to where ya bought the pattern so we can know what youre looking for and help locate a supplier?


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

OK, I have made a number of clocks with and without plans but you have me on "the lights and sound components".
Can you be more specific. Do you need the clock mechanism and strike gong. Do you want mechanical or electronic parts. Most clocks do not have lights. There are a number os companies on line that sell these parts but you may have to adapt them to your specific clock.


----------



## burgy49 (Jan 30, 2018)

The plans came from The Art Factory. The original plans were from Cherry Tree Toys, but are no longer available. The lights were in the crosshatch signal, alternating red flashers, and the train sounds came from another device inside the clock, and sounded according to the time. I was just in contact with Cherry Tree and they said the plans and components are no longer available through them, and they don't know of anywhere else they can be obtained. I just purchased the plans from The Art Factory, but the lights and sound components are unavailable, but I do have the part numbers. The flashing light kit was #TDCFLPS and the sound box was #TDC1006TS. These numbers are from The Art Factory. The movement includes quartz pendulum movement with train sound generator which plays on the hour, 19″ break-away pendulum, 3 1/8″ walnut cuckoo style dial, brass hands, red sweep/second hand, pre-assembled train sound module with night shut-off, 2″ diameter speaker, pushbutton switch that allows you to play the train sounds whenever you want to hear them, battery holder, and instructions. Requires four AA batteries, not included.

Sorry, The Train Sound package is not available at this time. Please call for information on other clock package options.

Stock No. TDC1006TS


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

sounds like a challenging project indeed.

if you do the google search for *"Recordable Clock Chimes"* you will find
movements that you can record up to 10 seconds of any sound of your choice for your clock.

https://www.klockit.com/10-second-recordable-dual-chime-pendulum-quartz-clock-movement.html






the blinking lights can probably be found the same way - google is your friend.
(Programmable LED Flashing Lights)
it seems that the websites for model trains have ALL the "bells n whistles" a person could ever want.
and these guys take their hobby SERIOUS !!!

.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

im wondering if you could contact either Cherry tree or the art factory and inquire about their supplier for the lights and sound parts


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

if you could post a copy of the drawings of the clock itself - that would be helpful.
you could modify the model crossing signal to fit the design of your clock as you
build it as well as make room for the sound signal box as well.
google searches turn up dozens of battery powered signals with LED flashing lights
with an "on demand" switch.










.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I would check with model train places for the train light control and sound generators. The quartz clock movement is available from a number of clock parts retailers.


----------



## burgy49 (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I will use them in my research.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't post copies of plans or patterns. There would be copyrite violations. Just find where they are sold and post the links to these sources. When you buy patterns or plans you buy the right to make what's in it.

Charley


----------

